# Joe Jonas and Nelly celebrated Joe’s birthday during an interview with Extra’s TV host Renee Bargh at The Grove in Los Angeles 15.08.2012 x 25



## Q (17 Aug. 2012)

> He was presented with a cake that had a picture of actor Daniel Craig on it. Fans had gifts for Joe as he left the show.






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------

